# Sick snail?



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Yesterday morning I couldn't find my Mystery snail anywhere in my 5 gallon tank. I thought oh nooo did he escape!? I was lifting leaves and looking in caves, and when I found him he was half buried in the sand. When I seen this my first thought was oh no i killed my poor snail.:-( When I picked him up his little "trap door" was half open and it looked as if white fuzz was coming out (reallly gross looking), I was pretty sure he was dead at this point! but he didn't stink, so I set him up in a vase of water with a piece of cucumber to see if he would move.After about 30 minutes or so he perked up a little bit and started to move around, not quite as lively as he used to be but he is still alive....I feel really bad. Has anyone ever had this happen? the white fuzz on the snail? is it some sort of parasite or illness? I haven't seen it again, but he still isn't quite as active as usual either.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

They do like to bury themself I think, mine buried it's face into the gravel once, it was kinda cute/funny. I think he was trying to hide though....
Anyway, he could have been sleeping or their could be a problem with the water quality.
Mine has some kind of white stuff floating on his foot, but he's hasn't acted weird, just sleeping and climbing around and under and over and about the tank he is in. lol
I think it's just something that got stuck to him. 
Maybe that's true for yours too?
I think Apple Snail.net is a good place to go to find info on the snails and caring for sick ones.
http://www.applesnail.net/


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## azulfish15 (Sep 24, 2010)

My snail has been acting weird too. It's been leaving a lot of it's saliva with red or black stuff behind and it's been very inactive. I first noticed this when it started floating around the tank, i was so worried, I though it died. Does anyone know what might be wrong?

Also does anyone know if for some reason I were to put medication (for my betta) in the tank (with the snail), would it affect the snail?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

azulfish15 said:


> My snail has been acting weird too. It's been leaving a lot of it's saliva with red or black stuff behind and it's been very inactive. I first noticed this when it started floating around the tank, i was so worried, I though it died. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
> 
> Also does anyone know if for some reason I were to put medication (for my betta) in the tank (with the snail), would it affect the snail?


Depends on the medication.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My snail is acting better btw!:lol: I'm not sure what made him do that, but he hasn't since..:lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Yesterday morning I couldn't find my Mystery snail anywhere in my 5 gallon tank. I thought oh nooo did he escape!? I was lifting leaves and looking in caves, and when I found him he was half buried in the sand. When I seen this my first thought was oh no i killed my poor snail.:-( When I picked him up his little "trap door" was half open and it looked as if white fuzz was coming out (reallly gross looking), I was pretty sure he was dead at this point! but he didn't stink, so I set him up in a vase of water with a piece of cucumber to see if he would move.After about 30 minutes or so he perked up a little bit and started to move around, not quite as lively as he used to be but he is still alive....I feel really bad. Has anyone ever had this happen? the white fuzz on the snail? is it some sort of parasite or illness? I haven't seen it again, but he still isn't quite as active as usual either.





azulfish15 said:


> My snail has been acting weird too. It's been leaving a lot of it's saliva with red or black stuff behind and it's been very inactive. I first noticed this when it started floating around the tank, i was so worried, I though it died. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
> 
> Also does anyone know if for some reason I were to put medication (for my betta) in the tank (with the snail), would it affect the snail?


Guys, please post the following when you ask for snail help. We'll need more details to figure out the problem otherwise, there's not much we can do. Post pics as well.



> 1. pH*
> 2. Ammonia level*
> 3. Nitrite level*
> 4. Nitrate level*
> ...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

All info compiled by Donya from Applesnail.net. I'm a member there myself.

Applesnail.net • View topic - Common Conditions & General Info


----------



## azulfish15 (Sep 24, 2010)

My betta has ick and I've been treating it with medication. I read somewhere ick doesn't affect snails, but I'm not sure about thee medication?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

azulfish15 said:


> My betta has ick and I've been treating it with medication. I read somewhere ick doesn't affect snails, but I'm not sure about thee medication?


Ich doesn't affect snail. Get the snail out and leave it in fishless tank/tub for a week at least or until the betta recovers. Which med did you use? Salt is sufficient enough.


----------

